# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Басня....но не Крылова.

## Irina

*БАСНЯ...*

Однажьды Бог послал ворон кусочка сыр. Ну, пармезан.

И он его тихонько жрал. Один. Как партизан.

Сидел себе на ветка заместо табуретка

И жрал, и жрал, и жрал, и жрал, и жрал!

Скорей-скорей, щьтоб кто-то не украл.

А мимо щел лиса. И колбаса... Нет! Сыр! Почуял.

И тоже сразу очен захотел.

Прям даже весь вспотел!

Прям даже стойка сделал, как собак.

Вот так!

И говорит: Привет, ворон!

Ах! Дай мне посмотреть со всех сторон,

Какой же ты красивий нынче стал,

Ведь я тебе давно, два... нет! три сутка не видал!

Какой же ты теперь неординарный!

Какой лицо! Какой фигур щикарный!

И как тебе идет твой черный цвет!

М-м-м... Наоми Кэмпбелл... Уитни Хьюстон, нет?

Я прям совсем тебе не узнаю!

Прости, щьто рядом долго так стою,

Я просто оторвать глаза не в силах

От твой лицо. Какой же он красивий!

С тебе портрет надо писать, картина,

И помещать всемирний паутина.

С тобою рядом даже Мона Лиза

Не смотрится. А, так себе... Огрызок...

С тобою рядом сам Софи Лорен,

Как рядом с роза - огородний хрен.

Прекрасен верх твой и прекрасен низ!

И пусть с ума сойдет от зависти Борис

Вот этот... как его там... Моисеев!

Твой задний низ - гораздо красивее!

Ворон - молчит. Но кущать перестал.

И гордо смотрит вниз. Как Ленин с пьедестал.

Лисиц чуть-чуть немножько отдохнул -

И снова. Эй, ворон! Уснул?

Не спищь? Я тут сказать тебе еще хотел, Пока ты в Голливуд не улетел,

Щьто преклоняюсь пред твоим умом. Я себя чувствую... ну... просто

чмом!

Когда смотрю на твой високий лоб.

Ты - гений! Твоя мисль, как антилоп,

Несется вскачь, опережая время.

Ты самий мудрий между нами всеми!

На твой на лоб написано вот тут,

Щьто ты закончил главний институт.

И щьто с медалью ты закончищь академий.

Я зуб даю! Щьто Нобелевский премий

Тебе вручат, ну, максимум, в субботу!

За математика контрольную работу.

Я глаз даю! Щьто умных в этом мире

Всего лишь двое: ты и Пентиум четыре.

Спасибо, Бог, щьто ты позволил мне родиться

В один эпох с этот великий птица!

Так говорит лисиц.

И ближе, ближе

К ворон свои пододвигает лыжи.

Ворон - молчит. Надулься, как индюк!

Аж пузо випирает из-под брюк.

Такой прям важный стал, как будто царь.

Как генеральний птица-секретарь.

Лисиц же хитрий, отдохнув слегка,

Включил уже такого дурака,

Щьто даже сам себе немножько удивилься.

И говорит: О, Господи! Неужьто я... Влюбилься!!!

О, мой прекрасний сон! О, мой ворон!

Ты доведещь мене до похорон!

Нет без твоей любви мне жизни, детка...

Сейчас повещусь. Вот на этот ветка.

И отравлюсь. Вот этот мухомор.

О, мой ворон! Май лав! Шери! Амор!

Как больно знать, щьто ты мене не любищь!

Щьто мой супруг ты никогда не будещь!

И не снесещь мне маленький яйцо,

Точь в точь похожий на мое лицо...

Ах, плохо мне! Ах, ах! Я умираю!

Инфаркт! Инсульт! Инцест! Ах, я не знаю...

Ах, сердце мой... Все... Навсегда замри...

Ну щьто же ты молчищь?!

Кричи скорей ноль три!!

И - он упал. Рука к груди прижатий.

Как будто только щьто его обнял Кондратий.

Ворон... А щьто ворон? Он клюв разинул.

Про сыр забыл. Из рот его не винул.

И каркнул так! Щьто тут же подавилься.

И вместе с сыр он с дерево свалилься.

Щьто дальще? Пищевод. Желудок.

Лиса голодний был ублюдок!

За польчаса ворон переварил

И... Стал он не такой, как был.

Мораль:

Когда имеещь сыр - сиди и кущай.

И никого - не слущай !

----------

